# Today's experiment: feel free to scream at any red flags.



## PilafDM (May 20, 2013)

Rollei Superpan 200 shot at 1000. That's what -- 2.25 stops push?
Develop in 1:2 Fomapan Excel with a touch (0.25 ounces) of Arista Premium since it's available. 
Because of the 1:2 dilution and the pushing, I'm guessing I'll need to develop about 30 minutes.

If anyone thinks I ought to significantly change development time, speak now or forever hold your peace. ;-)

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 20, 2013)

I've done some darkroom work but am not quite the mad scientist some of you are... (yet anyway, that day may come!).  I'll just be interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## timor (May 20, 2013)

Good luck with that. You can push and push, but if halides didn't get the light you will develop only fog.


----------

